# Need help identifying bottle!!!



## GGLadybug68?? (Jul 5, 2020)

I dug this bottle up over 20 years ago while making flower beds. It is a small bottle with embossed lines, "all over the place on bottle". On the bottom there is the numeral 12, a 0 with diamond across it, a numeral 1 with dot to the right, left and above the 1 and below that is the numeral 5. The bottle itself is 5.75" tall and the diameter at the bottom is 2".

I am attaching some pics of the bottle in hopes that someone out there may know what it is and what it held.

Thanks for any help,

Ladybug


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 5, 2020)

Hard to say for sure without a label.  Most of the small bottles in that size I've seen held grape juice, although there are a few soda bottles in that size as well.  I've seen soda bottles with that design before but not a little one like this.  Really without a label all we can do is guess.


----------



## GGLadybug68?? (Jul 6, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hard to say for sure without a label.  Most of the small bottles in that size I've seen held grape juice, although there are a few soda bottles in that size as well.  I've seen soda bottles with that design before but not a little one like this.  Really without a label all we can do is guess.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 7, 2020)

The bottle is made by Owens-Illinois Company 




As far as the original continent, I haven't been able to get a brand. 

If you look at the top of the neck below the rim band, can you see a letter A encircled by an oval or vine like shape, it's hard to tell with the pictures you posted. Also look around the base and see of there are any other markings. A good wash will help you see the details for clues what it was. I've attached some pictures to help you identify the plant and date codes on the bottom. But as I read it: the 12 is the plant code for Gas City Indiana 1930- 1982 then reused for the Zanesville Ohio plant 1988 to the present. The 1 with the period would date the bottle of 1941, If there is any other use for the other dots I haven't seen any notes to what they would indicate. 









						Owens-Illinois Glass Company
					

One of the most straight-forward and datable glass bottle mold codes I've encountered belongs to the Owens-Illinois Glass Company .    Ad - ...




					productmanufacturers.blogspot.com
				












						Owens-Illinois Glass Company - Glass bottles, jars, flasks, containers.
					

Basic information about Owens-Illinois Glass Company ~ Diamond & oval and O-I trademarks ~ Bottles, jars, salt shakers, canisters, glassware.



					www.glassbottlemarks.com
				




Hope this helps get you to a use for such a pretty bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## GGLadybug68?? (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I've looked and looked some more, even with a jeweler's loupe and cannot find any other markings. I guess I'll just keep trying to figure out what was in it by researching.

Again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 7, 2020)

GGLadybug68?? said:


> Thanks for the help. I've looked and looked some more, even with a jeweler's loupe and cannot find any other markings. I guess I'll just keep trying to figure out what was in it by researching.
> 
> Again, thanks a bunch!


It's a long shot but if you go by categories and look for area specific brands you may find the actual product still 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------

